# ربوت كاشف الالغام البرمائي... تصميم طلبة أردنيين



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (7 يوليو 2008)

قدم مجموعة من طلبة هندسة الميكاترونكس بإشراف الدكتورة رندة حرز الله في كلية الهندسة التكنولوجية التابعة لجامعة البلقاء التطبيقية مشروع تخرج تحت عنوان "" الروبوت كاشف الألغام البرمائي"" و هو عبارة عن نظام متكامل قادر على اكتشاف الألغام في البيئات المائية و الأرضية. و يقسم هذا النظام إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية هي: النظام الميكانيكي، النظام الكهربائي و نظام التحكم.و يعمل الروبوت من خلال برمجته باستخدام لوحة التحكم الخاصة به، و التي تمكن المشغل من إدخال إحداثيات المساحة المطلوب اكتشاف الألغام داخلها. 

عند اكتشاف اللغم فإن هناك إشارة لاسلكية ترسل إلى لوحة التحكم مخبرة المشغل بوجود لغم بإشارتين صوتية و مرئية. و من ثم فإن الروبوت يعمل على تحديد مكان اللغم ببقعة من الدهان يتبعه تجاوز اللغم دون السير فوقه تفاديا لتفجيره، الأمر الذي يعني أن نظام التحكم الرئيسي هو تلقائي (Autonomous Mode) إلا أن الروبوت مزود أيضا بنظام تحكم بديل و هو نظام التحكم عن بعد (Remote Control) و يستخدم هذا النظام عند تعطل النظام الرئيس و عند الفحص أيضا. و يستطيع الروبوت السير على الأرض الوعرة بسبب آلية الحركة ألا و هي آلية الجنازير (Chain Mechanism) كما و يمكنه تخطي البيئات المائية حيث تم تزويده بالعناصر اللازمة لهذه الغاية.

المصدر: http://muhandes.net/All/complement/NewsEng.aspx?numID=615


----------



## admeral (7 يوليو 2008)

والله حلو كثير


----------



## مهاجر (7 يوليو 2008)

*شكر وتقدير ...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: معتصم ابوشعيرة‎ ‎
‎ ‎
على نقل هذا الموضوع المميز الذي افرحنا ...‎ ‎

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (7 يوليو 2008)

جميــــــل وجهود طيبة ...................... وان شالله نتجه لصنع الاجهزة الغير حربية وتفيد البشري اكثر واكثر 

بس عموما .....حلووو



علي عباس جاسم عراق ميكاترونيكس


----------



## عواد ملهاوي (8 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على هذا الخبر الجميل جدا


----------



## alaasur (18 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا أخوكم المهندس علاء السردي احد الطلبة الذين ساهموا في انجاز هذا الروبوط ......أشكركم جزيل الشكر على ردودكم ...وندعو الله عز وجل ان يعيننا ويوفقننا في خدمة الاسلام والمسلمين..... اما بالنسبة الى الأخ الحبيب علي جاسم : فإن الهدف من المشروع ليس حربيا وانما جاءت فكرته للحد من الكوارث التي اصابت البشرية من جراء الألغام التي خلفتها الحروب ،حيث جاءت عملية اتمتة كنس الألغام وتقليل دور الانسان فيها ...........................


----------



## ابوسماهر (21 يوليو 2008)

ما شاء الله 
هذه المشاريع والا بلاش


----------



## alaasur (25 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الرابط التالي يحتوي على شرائح تخص المشروع :
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/1754710/robot.rar.html*


----------



## أكرم إدريس (29 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم إخوتي
كل الفخر والاعتزاز بهذه النخبة من طلبة كليتي الأحباء

رفعتم رؤوسنا بهذا الانجاز

كلنا أمل بأن تفيدوا الامة والوطن الحبيب بهذا الانجاز

سؤال: شكلكم عملتم مع Kaddb ولا كيف؟؟


----------



## alaasur (29 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم..........
شكرا لك يا اخ اكرم على هذا الرد الجميل واحب ان اجيب عن السؤال بانه لم يكن لنا اي تعاون مع كادبي


----------



## محمد يامين (21 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

ولا اروع يا علاء
مع امنياتي لكم بكل النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## كابتن ميكاترونيكس (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شيء جميل و رائع بس هل تم تفعيل المشروع ,, يعني تم الاستفاده منو
انتظرو 4 سنوات الجامعه الهاشميه رح تنزل موديل احدث.....


----------



## ادور (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر كتير لك


----------



## أسامة الحنيطي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك يا أخ معتصم أبوشعيرة موضوعك ممتاز و ترى مشروعك التخرج حلو ياريت تنزلو على المنتدى 
زميلك:أسامة الحنيطي


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للجميع... شكرا اك أخ أسامة الحنيطي على تشجيعك و ان شاء الله سأقوم بتنزيل مشروع تخرجي قريبا


----------



## كرم الدين (10 أكتوبر 2008)

وفق الله الامه الاسلاميه العربيه الى السمو والرفعه


----------

